# Finished pit



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Well guys I'm new to 2cool. I think that I have 9 post. Discovered the BBQ forum and thought I would chime in. 

It took a 8 month to build and was an eye opening experience. Now I know why the custom builders charge so **** much. My wife was never so happy to regain her garage(Thats my fabrication shop)lol. If any of you are thinking about building you own--it's worth the heartache and the frustration if you don't have all the tools a welding shop does. Its amazing what you can do with a come along, some chain, 5ton jack and some 2x4's. Lets not forget the beer to bring out the creative side in you. Good BBQ and beer, happy 4th guys


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

WTG nice job now you just need a fire in it.Congrats


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

looks good dude....im currently building one very very simlar to that


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks---- whens the BBQ. Love to see some pics.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, that is sweet!! The one I want is similar to that one....Some day...some day!!


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Bzrk,
If you decide to build one, I'm right down the road and can possible give you a hand based on work schedule. Will work for :brew:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

About how many beers did it take? 

Very nice setup.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice. Great job.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

It took a case just to ask the wife if she would park outside for awhile(honest honey it will take two weeks max). We are still married.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

very impressive...nice work!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Good job,looks good.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man,you did a FANTASTIC job...


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

PM me and let me know what you would charge to build another one!!


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

very nice....................is it for sale now.....?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That door's going to be a bit heavy&#8230;but that keeps people from opening the pit every five minutes to check out the BBQ.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Dfish I have not heard from you. The pit will not be for sale until after October. Well, let me re-phrase that---what is your offer?


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new pit it looks great and the layout is very functional, you'll be happy with it. :cheers:

You gonna be doing any comp cooking?


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, already got the invite to cook in Meridian (Lone Star BBQ Assoc.) A first place and a couple of thirds got us there. Will also be cooking in the World Championship BBQ Goat Cookoff in Brady on Labor Day weekend. We are trying to get to the Super Bowl. We have three seconds from the last 15years out of 125 teams but no first. It's alot of fun, pack the pit and come on down.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

JustAddSalt said:


> Yeah, already got the invite to cook in Meridian (Lone Star BBQ Assoc.) A first place and a couple of thirds got us there. Will also be cooking in the World Championship BBQ Goat Cookoff in Brady on Labor Day weekend. We are trying to get to the Super Bowl. We have three seconds from the last 15years out of 125 teams but no first. It's alot of fun, pack the pit and come on down.


Sounds like a lot of fun and congrats on the invite. I probably know of a few folks going to that goat cook off, its a pretty big deal. I wish I could join y'all but I'll be cooking the Labor day cook off in Pasadena at the fairgrounds. This'll be my first year to cook it but with a $ 20,000 purse I figured we'd give it a try.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

want to sell it?


----------

